# Recessive red splash chicks?



## Pepe's (Jul 6, 2020)

I recently got a pair of chicks to hand rear and the parents were both what I think is splash or mottled recessive red and white. The birds were mostly white and the pattern of red feathers appeared random. The 2 chicks have not grown any red feathers yet, have I got 2 plain white birds or could red feathers appear later?


----------

